# Small mallet



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

In a separate thread Dominick mentioned he wanted a small mallet for carving, and I volunteered to make one.

I wanted this to be a real user, so kept it simple. Posting so Dominick can see the progress. 

This has been sanded and buffed with the Tripoli (aka rouge) compound. Now that I have the Beall buffing system, I am buffing my pieces first before finishing so that I can see any remaining tool marks, then re-sand as needed.

This will have just oil finish as Dominick requested. Good idea for a user, easy to maintain.

Requested dimensions were "about 8in long" and "about 2 - 3in dia".

I wanted to keep this simple construction so used a solid piece for the middle/handle to avoid a joint. I had a jatoba board cut-off which was 3in wide x 1 3/16in thick. Good size, just cut off a 9in piece.

Started the gluing in the morning. Mowed the lawn, then did the turning. Final sanding and buffing this morning.

I had two cut offs from a hard maple cutting board which were about 7/8in thick x 4in long x 3in high. Perfect. I love being able to use up some scraps.

Top view showing head end about 3in dia.








Side view showing a little less than 9in long. I allows some extra in case I had a hiccup.









Side view without the tape. The head is shaped to about 2 5/8in dia at the handle end.

The handle fits in my hand. The handle end of the head fits between thumb and forefinger, which I think is a grip sometimes used in carving.









I hope you like this Dominick. Should be in the mail in the mail tomorrow, presuming the oil does not give me any problems.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

looks nice dave 
he should get some good use from it:yes::yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks purity sweet there lucky you Dominick :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Alright I'm here now!!!! 
Just got home from work and saw this. That's perfect Dave. It looks like more than What i expected. But from you I can only expect the best. This will come in hand (pun intended). Laughing!!!!! I can't wait to receive it. 
The finish looks real nice to. 
Thanks again Dave. You did it again!!!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick, happy you like it. You are welcome.

I did try to keep it simple. Single piece of wood for the middle so no joint. My first thought on design would have included a drilled hole, and then the decision on whether to pin or not.

I thought you would appreciate the use of the maple scraps. Adds to the visual appeal, but also efficient use of small pieces.

I may have spent more time pondering alternate designs and attempted use of other scraps than the time I spent putting this together.

Not difficult to glue this design. 

I really enjoyed the turning - "makin' sawdust".


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. It's gonna be great!!!! 
And yea I'm having a hard time replying to your e-mail. Keeps getting rejected. So sorry about that. Can't wait for it. Ill let you all know when it arrives. 
Thumbs up!!!!!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Good shape. For carving, I like the taper of the head. It will swing as if by its radius.
Good looking, that's a pleasure to use.
All up, what's the weight? 

When I started carving years ago, I had a death grip on the shaft of a 12 oz ShopFox. As my carvings got bigger and bigger, so did the gouges, so did the mallet! Now I swing a lead-core 30 oz mallet with such a loose grip, I'm surprised that I don't drop it. The shock/vibration was too much with a tight grip, gloves or no gloves (cold winter shop). Doing detail this spring, I really enjoyed the finesse of holding the mallet by the head.

It's nice to see some attention paid to carver's tools.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Robson Valley said:


> Good shape. For carving, I like the taper of the head. It will swing as if by its radius.
> Good looking, that's a pleasure to use.
> All up, what's the weight?
> 
> It's nice to see some attention paid to carver's tools.


Thanks, I was not aiming for a specific weight, just the dimensions Dominick mentioned.

I wanted to use dense wood(s) to better hold up over time.

This came out to be 14.7 oz. Feels good in my hand. Hoping it will also feel good for Dominick.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job on the mallet Dave,
racing stripe looks great. I'm sure Dominic will like it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

14.7 oz is just right. I don't need a real big one, Dave already gave me one of those in the mallet swap. This small one will be nice to have.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Still can't reply to your off site mail Dave. I tried 
That sounds great Dave. I can't wait for it. I'm working Monday so its going to be a long day. I have faith that it will arrive as planned. 
Thanks again buddy.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, DP, 14+ oz is a very nice weight for detail and finesse wood carving.
While I mostly use the 30 these days, that mallet should be a pleasure to swing for many years to come.


----------

